
Electricity Shock: Toyota Camry Cheaper to Fuel Than a Tesla Model 3 - jvandonsel
https://seekingalpha.com/article/4316505-electricity-shock-toyota-camry-cheaper-to-fuel-tesla-model-3
======
manmeet
Looks like an incredibly poor analysis by someone desperately holding onto
their short position.

Tesla owners don't use the supercharger daily. The author's assessment that
most people do, is simply invalid. Based on my area and electricity costs (CAD
$0.101/Kwh off-peak), the Model 3 costs 2.6 cents per mile (and not the 7
cents)

Also, the author takes in the upfront cost of the investment, to make the
statement that it takes 20yrs to make your money back. However, he doesn't
take into account the resale value of the same investemnt.

If you take that into account, the model 3 comes out cheaper:
[https://cleantechnica.com/2019/09/27/tesla-model-3-vs-
toyota...](https://cleantechnica.com/2019/09/27/tesla-model-3-vs-toyota-
camry-5-year-cost-to-own/)

~~~
jvandonsel
I'm envious of your USD$0.077/Kwh rate! I pay USD$0.22/Kwh in Massachusetts,
with a renewable energy provider.

------
dublin
And this doesn't even begin to address to subsidies that Tesla-owners'
neighbor are forced to pay to upgrade the infrastructure for their home
chargers. (Solar makes this even worse, actually...)

